# This is interesting!! New Modular Hybrid Vehicle from Rheinmetall



## Kirkhill (13 Jun 2006)

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16882086.1133972074.Q5cKasOa9dUAAFC2ZcA&modele=jdc_34
http://www.rheinmetall.de/index.php?lang=3&fid=1699

4x4, 6x6, 8x8
12.5 to 20 Tons (up to 25 tonnes with trailer)
C130 transportable

Patrol/Escort vehicle.


----------



## GAP (13 Jun 2006)

I know it is hard to compare, but how does this concept compare to the Nyla???


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jun 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> I know it is hard to compare, but how does this concept compare to the Nyla???


Depends.  Do you mean the Engineer vehicle OR the RG-31 (based on the Nyala)


----------



## GAP (13 Jun 2006)

on the one closest to the Nyla the 





> RG-31 (based on the Nyala)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2006)

CF uses the RG 31


----------



## Spencer100 (15 Jun 2006)

This vehicle looks more like a canidate for the LARV.

http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehlarv-project.htm

But who knows......


----------

